# 2nd Build Done!!!



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Man My buddy wasn't lying when he said this is addicting. Just finished my second build. This is a father's day gift for my Father-in-law who fishes with us a lot. I'm a plane buff so I'm calling it the LightningII


A huge thanks to Lance at swampland for the grips, seat and guides and the chat.
Jreynolds for having me over and showing me some cool tricks and giving awesome tips for a newb.
Casey with Voodoo for planting the seed on the barber pole decoration and info on how to do it.

Info
Blank - 7' Batson Immortal IMMP70M Mod-F
Grip - Tour star 9.5" blue on gunmetal
Seat - AT aero 16mm
Guides - Microwave
Thread - Pacbay, Gunmetal A, royal blue metallic A, black A

Spiral was an 8 strand underwrap of C thread with straight blue metallic A overwrap. I didn't care for the blue black combo on the overwrap.

Main guide had the 6 blue wraps. All other guides had just the 3 blue at the beginning

Overall weight - 137 grams


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very well done. Beautiful rod. So far I have built on five Batson blanks and have not been disappointed. Nowadays most of my fishing is done sitting in a chair on the beach with several rods out. Surf rods are getting a little too heavy for me so I am thinking of building on a Batson SW967-f blank. Again, beautiful work
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's one sweet build! Awesome that it's just your second...like a duck to water! You've done your homework, gotten some great instruct, and have an eye for detail.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful work all around. I can't wait to see what you come up with after about twenty rods under your belt.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful build! Finish work is spot on & clean. Nice work Juice!!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys I spent many a night testing different trim patterns out before i found what i liked. Some say eye for detail i call it being a perfectionist. Either way it can be time consuming hahahah.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

That build turned out fantastic! Your father is going to be stoked when he receives it.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks J. Hopefully it fishes well. It obviously was my first Batson blank. I really like how it feels. Haven't cast it yet. Gunna let the father-in-law do that but the ole garage wiggle test was niceeeee!!!!


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

NICELY DONE! But I do not believe this is just your second build. lol. This is a great rod Goose. You're gonna be a rod-building savant. 
The Force is Strong In You


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Very well done! I would definitely fish this one if given a chance! I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

rolwhit said:


> NICELY DONE! But I do not believe this is just your second build. lol. This is a great rod Goose. You're gonna be a rod-building savant.
> The Force is Strong In You


Truly is my second build. I did a lot of test wraps and took a lot of tips from Jreynolds and the net.

First rod was a FTU 7' blank with fuji VSSM seat/grip combo and i put the microwaves on it too.

It actually wasn't that hard to do really i mean it only has 2 colors. key was just packing the thread as i went and counting my turns. I used a piece of black thread taped to the blank to help remember. I could just turn the blank and the black thread would wrap around. Then i could count the wraps to know how far I've gone. Unwind the black thread when i started over.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Couple things I did walk away learning.
1. Grey over a black rod is a mother to try and keep from showing gaps
The pacbay grey tended to want to unwind and frey a lot. 
2. The metallic thread from pacbay i got was forever chipping off. Not sure if thats a metallic characteristic. 
3. Counting wraps made a huge difference
4. applying the finish at a higher rpm made all the difference in the world on application.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice RainShadow Immortal popping rod! So how does it fish??? Tell us all!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I haven't even cast it yet. That'll happen this weekend. If it cast as well as it feels in the hands then I'll probably see jesus eyes!!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome looking build. I'm on my third build and I'm not even sure if I'm in pre-k yet, let alone kindergarten rod building.

Keep it up :dance:.

One day I might wrap something like that .


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think it is beautiful. I bet it balances well too, easy to keep the rod tip up without a lot of effort.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice. SWEET WRAPS!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Clean crisp build! Simple is the new better. The more you search, build, and observe you will see some pretty intricate work out there, and being a perfectionist doesn't hurt. You will always be your worst critic, and again Welcome to the addiction!!! :brew2:


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Well father in law and i threw some corks o. The new rod today. Man it feels awesome. Great backbone yet soft. Im going to build on the immortal again for sure.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

One sweet build


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Clean as a whistle! Well played sir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

JuiceGoose said:


> Well father in law and i threw some corks o. The new rod today. Man it feels awesome. Great backbone yet soft. Im going to build on the immortal again for sure.


Wonderful news!! Keep us updated!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet! and welcome to the addiction...


----------



## tex.slam.addict (Jun 18, 2015)

Great job, lots of detail. I'm looking in to trying this out and I know it is very time consuming and requires patients. What is average timeframe for a job like this? Is there a particular place/site you get all of your items to use?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

tex.slam.addict said:


> Great job, lots of detail. I'm looking in to trying this out and I know it is very time consuming and requires patients. What is average timeframe for a job like this? Is there a particular place/site you get all of your items to use?


It really wasn't a complicated build by pro standards. For me and my second rod it was some work. Largest consumer of time was the spiral looking wrap at the base. Using "A" metallic and wrapping by hand for 7 inches was a bear. Every 4-5 wraps I would stop, inspect and pack the threads. One thing I've liked about rod building is I can setup at the kitchen table in the cool A/C and work on a rod. If I had to do it outside all the time I'd melt. I got all my parts from lance at swampland and FTU


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That is stellar for a second build or for a 100th build.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Doc Labanowski said:


> That is stellar for a second build or for a 100th build.


Thanks Doc


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

That looks really nice. What's the biggest difference between the golf grip style handle and, say, cork or foam? 



Other than the obvious, that is.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Chuck06R1 said:


> That looks really nice. What's the biggest difference between the golf grip style handle and, say, cork or foam?
> 
> Other than the obvious, that is.


From fishing it the other day I can tell you it seems lighter, tackier, and softer then cork but not to a disadvantage. The grip felt really good in the hand. I'm not sure how long it will hold up(only cause I've never used it before) but if they are anything like normal golf grips then it won't be a problem. The key selling point that I find is they seem tacky but only slightly and in a good way. I bought 6 of the grips from lance at swampland when I placed my first order and will be building on them again.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice and impressive build for only your 2nd.....Looking forward to more!


----------



## Kentadg (May 24, 2012)

I seriously told him it was addicting! He didnt listen. Im gonna have him build my rods instead of doing my own!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Kentadg said:


> I seriously told him it was addicting! He didnt listen. Im gonna have him build my rods instead of doing my own!


You did seriously tell me it was addicting. I'm about to have two weeks of down time when the our second child comes. Gunna get lots of practice in while I stick around the house.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

JuiceGoose said:


> From fishing it the other day I can tell you it seems lighter, tackier, and softer then cork but not to a disadvantage. The grip felt really good in the hand. I'm not sure how long it will hold up(only cause I've never used it before) but if they are anything like normal golf grips then it won't be a problem. The key selling point that I find is they seem tacky but only slightly and in a good way. I bought 6 of the grips from lance at swampland when I placed my first order and will be building on them again.


Cool. I would have thought the material would be heavier than cork but I guess not.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Cool. I would have thought the material would be heavier than cork but I guess not.


Nope Lighter for sure.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Cool. I would have thought the material would be heavier than cork but I guess not.


They are super light!

Beautiful build Goose!


----------

